# Interesting, funny or odd pics



## Aussmeister (25/6/13)

I got a few


----------



## bum (25/6/13)

Let us know when you post them.


----------



## Aussmeister (25/6/13)

some more


----------



## Aussmeister (25/6/13)

....


----------



## Aussmeister (25/6/13)

i got heaps


----------



## Aussmeister (25/6/13)

...


----------



## Aussmeister (25/6/13)

.


----------



## Aussmeister (25/6/13)

Click on it to see what happens


----------



## Aussmeister (25/6/13)

.


----------



## Aussmeister (25/6/13)

.


----------



## Aussmeister (25/6/13)

Click on it


----------



## Aussmeister (25/6/13)

ah the irish


----------



## Aussmeister (25/6/13)

.


----------



## Aussmeister (25/6/13)

thats it for now, some more tomorrow


----------



## Cocko (25/6/13)

Ok, obviously this thread has exclusive right to ignore PC

So:


----------



## Dave70 (26/6/13)

Cocko said:


> Ok, obviously this thread has exclusive right to ignore PC
> 
> So:
> 
> ...


Lets see.


----------



## bum (26/6/13)

You're upset about never having received a warning, I take it?


----------



## Dave70 (26/6/13)




----------



## Dave70 (26/6/13)

bum said:


> You're upset about never having received a warning, I take it?


If Cocko jumped off a bridge, I would to.


----------



## bum (26/6/13)

We'd all be upset.

DON'T DO IT, COCKO! YOU'VE GOT SO MUCH TO LIVE FOR!


----------



## Cocko (26/6/13)

I regret nothiiiiiiiiing....


----------



## welly2 (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)

.


----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)

poor george


----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)

Click to watch


----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)

.


----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)

so true


----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## bum (26/6/13)

Aussmeister, can you do me a favour please? Can you consider not posting an image if the humour relies on an entire type of person (a race, a gender, etc) being portrayed as being a bit shit?

Cheers.


----------



## WarmBeer (26/6/13)

bum said:


> Aussmeister, can you do me a favour please? Can you consider not posting an image if the humour relies on an entire type of person (a race, a gender, etc) being portrayed as being a bit shit?
> 
> Cheers.


But that only leaves polar bears and cats in bikinis.


----------



## Cocko (26/6/13)

WarmBeer said:


> But that only leaves polar bears and cats in bikinis.


I believe Polar Bears are People.

It leaves cats.


----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)

bum said:


> Aussmeister, can you do me a favour please? Can you consider not posting an image if the humour relies on an entire type of person (a race, a gender, etc) being portrayed as being a bit shit?
> 
> Cheers.


Sure. hope this one doesn't upset anyone.


----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Airgead (26/6/13)

Dude....cheeseburger is a pretty big site. I don't think you will be able to copy all the photos here...

Though you're giving it a red hot try.


----------



## welly2 (26/6/13)

Blimey. Someone is trying to get their post count up.


----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)

Airgead said:


> Dude....cheeseburger is a pretty big site. I don't think you will be able to copy all the photos here...
> 
> Though you're giving it a red hot try.


got no idea what your on about


----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)

welly2 said:


> Blimey. Someone is trying to get their post count up.


Go have another beer


----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Cocko (26/6/13)

acidcow.com is also available to all...

Chive is for he discerning...


----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)

Cocko said:


> acidcow.com is also available to all...
> 
> Chive is for he discerning...


ACID COW, thats udderly horrible


----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)

Hmm Beer


----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (26/6/13)




----------



## Cocko (26/6/13)

Please stop.


----------



## Aussmeister (27/6/13)

Cocko said:


> Please stop.



What's wrong with posting pics? If you don't like em don't view the thread mate, simple!! I enjoy posting and viewing them so unless the mods tell me to stop I'll keep going thanks. Perhaps also some members may get a laugh from them I know I do.


----------



## Aussmeister (27/6/13)




----------



## philmud (28/6/13)

Aussmeister said:


>


This is an unusual inclusion - it's a very famous image taken by Diane Arbus. I guess it's funny, but it seems odd sitting with pet GIFs and bad memes.


----------



## emnpaul (28/6/13)

Aussmeister said:


>


And here I was thinking Butters got banned from this forum.


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

Now do one for his other account.


----------



## emnpaul (28/6/13)

I am unable to post a picture of Mike Litorus.


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

I got so excited about my joke that I didn't even notice that that is Cartman, not Butters (I can't believe it's not).


----------



## emnpaul (28/6/13)

The joke was good. I didn't realise it was Cartman either. Seriously, who draws a South Park character on their butt without it being Butters?

In the back of my mind I can hear a very attractive blonde man say "I can't believe it's not butters".


----------



## goomboogo (28/6/13)

emnpaul said:


> I am unable to post a picture of Mike Litorus.


How about a picture of one that belongs to someone else?


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

Where in all of god's green goodness would one find a picture of THAT on the internet?


----------



## Aussmeister (29/6/13)

bum said:


> Where in all of god's green goodness would one find a picture of THAT on the internet?


You mean this dude?


----------



## Amber Fluid (29/6/13)

welly2 said:


> Blimey. Someone is trying to get their post count up.


Yep only joined the site about 6 weeks ago - has 176 posts and (yep, I counted) 158 of them are in this useless thread here. What a waste of space and how ridiculous for almost every pic in its own post.

One day he might surprise us and actually post something that is relevant and helpful to the site.

I'm off now to post a count thread.... you know the one where you just keep counting one number in each post..... maybe then my post count might catch Bribie's in a couple of weeks :wacko:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/6/13)

Keep it up Aus..

At least its 158 posts on topic...

Better than most on here


----------



## Cocko (29/6/13)

This thread is incredibly handy for people who do not have the internet.


----------



## warra48 (29/6/13)

Cocko said:


> This thread is incredibly handy for people who do not have the internet.


Wowsers, you mean we can follow AHB without connecting to the internet?? Great !!


----------



## bum (29/6/13)

Amber Fluid said:


> Yep only joined the site about 6 weeks ago - has 176 posts and (yep, I counted) 158 of them are in this useless thread here. What a waste of space and how ridiculous for almost every pic in its own post.
> 
> One day he might surprise us and actually post something that is relevant and helpful to the site.
> 
> I'm off now to post a count thread.... you know the one where you just keep counting one number in each post..... maybe then my post count might catch Bribie's in a couple of weeks :wacko:


I dunno, man. They're all in one thread and in the correct forum. What's so bad about it? Sure, some of them really shouldn't have been posted at all and they're almost uniformly un-funny but I'm not sure the thread's existence is a reason to get up him.

As for the speed he's built up his postcount, how do you even have the energy to give a shit about that? The board isn't going to run out of digits, you know? It's not like he's just +1-ing all over real threads or something.


----------



## Camo6 (29/6/13)

+1

Now that's how I should be getting my post count up. Instead I've been using the like button like a fiend. I reckon I've given more 'likes' this week than Cocko's given Dutch rudders!


----------



## Florian (29/6/13)

I'll never understand what these post count hangups are all about. 

Anyway, I better find a funny picture to keep this thread on topic.


----------



## emnpaul (29/6/13)

+1


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/6/13)

warra48 said:


> Wowsers, you mean we can follow AHB without connecting to the internet?? Great !!


Hell yeah. Every monday I go to my post office and get my weekly AHB. Some weeks are bigger than others. ...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/6/13)

Florian said:


> I'll never understand what these post count hangups are all about.


They just make me feel old


----------



## Aussmeister (30/6/13)

Amber Fluid said:


> Yep only joined the site about 6 weeks ago - has 176 posts and (yep, I counted) 158 of them are in this useless thread here. What a waste of space and how ridiculous for almost every pic in its own post.
> 
> One day he might surprise us and actually post something that is relevant and helpful to the site.
> 
> I'm off now to post a count thread.... you know the one where you just keep counting one number in each post..... maybe then my post count might catch Bribie's in a couple of weeks :wacko:


Someone needs a cuddle..lol


----------



## djar007 (30/6/13)

I don't like cats. Please don't post a cat gif or meme.


----------



## Camo6 (30/6/13)

Too soon?


----------



## WarmBeer (30/6/13)

More cats. We love cats.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/6/13)

Gets me every time:

http://youtu.be/TAzQFub7W0A


----------



## bum (30/6/13)

I like this guy:


----------



## djar007 (30/6/13)

Reminds me of my Ballina days bum.


----------



## Aussmeister (1/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (1/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (1/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (1/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (1/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (1/7/13)




----------



## pb unleaded (1/7/13)




----------



## pb unleaded (1/7/13)

Young Moses


----------



## pb unleaded (1/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (1/7/13)

Arthur be careful mate you've just posted 3 posts in this thread, people might think your trying to inflate your post count...


----------



## pb unleaded (1/7/13)

Aussmeister said:


> Arthur be careful mate you've just posted 3 posts in this thread, people might think your trying to inflate your post count...


 :icon_offtopic:
I hope they were "On topic"


----------



## Aussmeister (1/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (1/7/13)

Cast glass and Copper Ichthyosaur


----------



## Aussmeister (1/7/13)

This one made me laugh


----------



## Aussmeister (1/7/13)

Nasty cats


----------



## Aussmeister (1/7/13)




----------



## Smokomark (2/7/13)




----------



## warra48 (2/7/13)

*Today's bad idea.*




*I know, I saw it right away too.... No safety glasses or hearing protection!!!*


----------



## Aussmeister (3/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (3/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (3/7/13)




----------



## WarmBeer (3/7/13)

Aussmeister said:


>


Tits or GTFO.


----------



## bum (3/7/13)

Ahaha.

Steady on. She's already on her bike.


----------



## Aussmeister (3/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (3/7/13)




----------



## dougsbrew (4/7/13)




----------



## warra48 (4/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (4/7/13)




----------



## Nibbo (5/7/13)

dougsbrew said:


>


What is happening in the background? :blink:


----------



## dougsbrew (5/7/13)

yes a little suss isn't it, bunch of polo fans, I imagine ladies with leather and whips getting a little excited.
from doing circle work in the rangey, to horse play in the background.
still wondering whos idea it was to have the ladies push the rangey whilst hooked up to a tractor..


----------



## newguy (5/7/13)

dougsbrew said:


> yes a little suss isn't it, bunch of polo fans, I imagine ladies with leather and whips getting a little excited.
> from doing circle work in the rangey, to horse play in the background.
> still wondering whos idea it was to have the ladies push the rangey whilst hooked up to a tractor..


What I'd like to know is how did a 4wd get stuck in what appears to be 10cm of mud?


----------



## Malted (5/7/13)

newguy said:


> What I'd like to know is how did a 4wd get stuck in what appears to be 10cm of mud?


This right here is another reason why we like Canucks. Yankees probably woulda been talking bout inches!

Only polo pussies would drive a Rangy anyway. And just what would the polo pussies do what the tractor could not? In defence of the useless, I suppose the RR tyres have no deep tread pattern.
I am at work, I have had a number of beers and am working my way through a bottle of red. Awesome; but it is not. It is my last day here and I am, well let's say doing feck all waiting for the missus to pick me up! That is all, carry on.


----------



## sp0rk (5/7/13)

djar007 said:


> Reminds me of my Ballina days bum.


Oh god, you too?
I'm glad someone else made it out of there

(oops, forgot some content)


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

dougsbrew said:


> still wondering whos idea it was to have the ladies push the rangey whilst hooked up to a tractor..


Bloke with the camera, I'd imagine.


----------



## Aussmeister (6/7/13)

ouch


----------



## Aussmeister (6/7/13)

Dizzy


----------



## Aussmeister (6/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (6/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (6/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (6/7/13)




----------



## dougsbrew (6/7/13)

why are you posting these pictures in 'humour and jokes' thread?
surely this is :icon_offtopic: .
what else do you have to offer the brewing community? (thats not borderline trolling).


----------



## Cocko (6/7/13)

DB, it is for those who don't have the internet!

I think it is a service of some kind....


----------



## Malted (6/7/13)

Cocko said:


> I think it is a service of some kind....


Profound!
We are not worthy master Splinter!


----------



## jeddog (6/7/13)

Dizzy

http://youtu.be/__dUlY0JpSc


----------



## Aussmeister (7/7/13)

dougsbrew said:


> why are you posting these pictures in 'humour and jokes' thread?
> surely this is :icon_offtopic: .
> what else do you have to offer the brewing community? (thats not borderline trolling).


Dougie are these your jocks? If they are mate you seriously gotta slow down on the Home brew


----------



## Aussmeister (7/7/13)

Yep, Dougie seriously no more home brew till AFTER 5pm this is ridiculous


----------



## Aussmeister (7/7/13)

Dougie enough!!!!


----------



## Aussmeister (7/7/13)

Cocko said:


> DB, it is for those who don't have the internet!
> 
> I think it is a service of some kind....


 Cocko have you been around to Dougs house again? enough u2 please my inbox is full


----------



## Aussmeister (7/7/13)

ok back to some pics


----------



## Aussmeister (7/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (7/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (7/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (7/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (7/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (7/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (7/7/13)




----------



## punkin (7/7/13)

now you are reposting all the ones that you already posted.


----------



## Amber Fluid (7/7/13)

Aussmeister said:


> Someone needs a cuddle..lol


Anyone can just post a heap of pics imo. Hell there are 1000's of forums that has them. All that you have done here is absolutely nothing worthy of contributing to this forum and post crap on a Beer forum and when someone says something you throw them a bit of bait and wait for them to bite. verging on being a troll imo....... hrrrmmm you have done this a few times in here now and I bet you'll throw some smart arse comment for another bite.


----------



## WarmBeer (7/7/13)

Recursive reposting of reposts of unfunny posts.

It's like Inception and Two-and-a-Half Men had a retarded lovechild.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/13)

So what is the problem. He is posting pics in a thread tittled funny pics in the humour & jokes section.....so far he is the only one staying on topic...


----------



## bum (7/7/13)

I'd argue that he hasn't been on topic once.

I agree with your broader point though.


----------



## dougsbrew (7/7/13)

Aussmeister, how old are you? this forum is for people of 18 years of age and above.
it is unlawful for someone under the age of 18 to discuss brewing methods, so no prob there.
though trolling is a breach of ahb rules. good luck with your quest, whatever that is.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/13)

How is he trolling


----------



## Clutch (7/7/13)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/13)

Now that is crossed up


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/7/13)

Do you even lift bro?!

(Possibly NSFW)

http://poetry.rotten.com/weightlifter/weightlifter.jpg


----------



## bum (7/7/13)

ahahaha

"possibly"


----------



## Camo6 (7/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Do you even lift bro?!
> 
> (Possibly NSFW)
> 
> http://poetry.rotten.com/weightlifter/weightlifter.jpg



ROFLMAO! What's your address? I'm billing you the cost of a new keyboard. Or the cost to clean the beer off it. I don't think Cocko will be too happy about you posting those pics online tho.


----------



## lukiferj (7/7/13)

That was unexpected. I have less beer in my mouth and more on the screen than when I first clicked on it,


----------



## spog (7/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Do you even lift bro?!
> 
> (Possibly NSFW)
> 
> http://poetry.rotten.com/weightlifter/weightlifter.jpg


ahhh,scared for life (was going to say holy shit but that would be wrong)..maybe. ..cheers..spog...


----------



## Cocko (7/7/13)

Even I have a line.....

That hasn't crossed it but just sayin.....



Edit: I wonder if link baiting that would bring a warning.... h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/13)

Porkspin bitches


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/7/13)

Look guys I said NSFW, the visible URL says "rotten", and its 6pm on a sunday - I doubt any of you creatures of leisure are at work. I also now feel that I've given any reasonable person adequate warning as to the dangers of "lifting" in particularly "lift bro"ing, and clicking on user "Aussmeister"s wonderful thread.


----------



## razz (7/7/13)

I looked at that pic as I was finishing a piece of porterhouse, cooked rare. Yummy!


----------



## Aussmeister (7/7/13)

dougsbrew said:


> Aussmeister, how old are you? this forum is for people of 18 years of age and above.
> it is unlawful for someone under the age of 18 to discuss brewing methods, so no prob there.
> though trolling is a breach of ahb rules. good luck with your quest, whatever that is.


Dougies back!!


----------



## Toper (14/7/13)




----------



## bradsbrew (14/7/13)

Only pressed play twice. Bastard.


----------



## pjgaz (19/7/13)

Aussmeister, you are a funny bugger


----------



## Professional beer tester (20/7/13)




----------



## Professional beer tester (20/7/13)




----------



## bum (20/7/13)

The top hats make it extra funny.


----------



## Professional beer tester (20/7/13)




----------



## Professional beer tester (20/7/13)

bum said:


> The top hats make it extra funny.


Makes me wonder what we did before top hats


----------



## goomboogo (20/7/13)

Professional beer tester said:


> Makes me wonder what we did before top hats


Merkins.


----------



## Aussmeister (21/7/13)

Looks pretty good for 52


----------



## Aussmeister (21/7/13)




----------



## Professional beer tester (21/7/13)

That is hilarious Aussmeister. How do you / can you embed YouTube here?


----------



## emnpaul (21/7/13)

Professional beer tester said:


> "The problem with quotes on the internet is that it is very hard to ascertain their authenticity" - Abraham Lincoln, 1864


"I always said he was ahead of his time".


----------



## Aussmeister (23/7/13)

http://vimeo.com/65355628


----------



## Aussmeister (23/7/13)

Lava will flow when I drink too much Stout


----------



## punkin (24/7/13)

Yes but it will be black lava that is hard to wipe off.


----------



## Mardoo (24/7/13)




----------



## Dave70 (26/7/13)




----------



## Aussmeister (28/7/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EpjEs46K5lA


----------



## Aussmeister (28/7/13)




----------



## philmud (31/7/13)

It really is...


----------



## pb unleaded (7/8/13)

A close up of a straight edge


----------



## Mardoo (8/8/13)

One of my news aggregators often posts the wrong pic with the right headline. It's usually a really awesome dose of the surreal first thing in the day:

Mmmmmm, nacho cats!



Dr. Phil talks to muppet Dr. Phil about cosmetic surgery



Too awesome


----------



## mash head (8/8/13)

Not saying pastor tim is a Turkey, But.


----------



## Mardoo (8/8/13)

Denial is not a river in Egypt Pastor Tim.


----------



## Dave70 (9/8/13)

I guess this would come under 'odd'.


----------



## Northside Novice (9/8/13)

late afterbirth addition for that in your face aroma ?


----------



## Dan Dan (10/8/13)

WHAT THE **** IS GOING ON IN THERE?!?


----------



## Cocko (10/8/13)

As long as they are happy?


----------



## Northside Novice (10/8/13)

Everyone Cept the child on out left , 
Not happy jan


----------



## Whiteferret (10/8/13)

he's just trying to add a polly waffle floater to the mix


----------



## newguy (10/8/13)

Add some macaroni and you'd have tomato orzo soup.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/8/13)

Ok....yes that is just plain bizzare


----------



## Camo6 (10/8/13)

Any bloke on this forum knows that the look on the older kids face is cuz he's halfway through a piss and damn well knows he ain't gettin caught. And I'm never drinking bath water again.


----------



## mash head (11/8/13)

_No he is like please let me out of this afterbirth soup. Surely its some form of child abuse. It sure fits the ODD caterGORY.. _


----------



## Crusty (11/8/13)

Not interesting or funny really but with the election coming up, I'd like to remind everyone what's happened in the last few years.
The choice is yours though..... h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/8/13)

Politics forum mate.....but then again Tony in his red budgies is rather funny


----------



## Bridges (11/8/13)

Hey Crusty I can't vote for Julia even if I wanted too.
I don't remember Julia being charged with lighting any fires, nothing funny about Black Saturday...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/8/13)

Agree...


----------



## Crusty (11/8/13)

Bridges said:


> Hey Crusty I can't vote for Julia even if I wanted too.
> I don't remember Julia being charged with lighting any fires, nothing funny about Black Saturday...


It's not in any way aimed at that terrible event & it is purely a stab at the Labor party for the complete & utter destruction of small business & the ridiculous policies & taxes they create. I found this photo on my facebook page & as she was placed in the photo, it seemed appropriate for the destruction, IMO, caused by the Labor party.
If that photo is offensive to anyone, I apologize & that certainly wasn't my intention so please don't twist it around to make it seem like I'm making light of that horrific day. I didn't even realize that photo was of that event.


----------



## Bridges (11/8/13)

No offence taken Crusty was just trying to make sense of the pic. As Stu said try the Politics Forum. But...









This is Lib propaganda from their own site. So I'm sure they haven't missed any taxes.
Did the GFC have no effect on anyone's business or the economy?
Which of these taxes are responsible for destroying small business?
Which ones are the libs going to scrap if they win?
I know they want to get rid of the mining tax, that only helps Gina and her rich mates. They want to cut 1.5% from the company tax and add a 1.5% levy to "Big companies" how is that not ridiculous?
They will also raise the GST...
No the Labor party haven't done a good job in the last few years but with a hung parliament they did a good job getting anything done. They also wasted too much time and energy fighting with each other. The Lib line that they'll cut tax and red tape for small business, is just a line. I'm yet to see how they'll do that. I'm still trying to get my head around who to vote for and no one seems to have the answers I want. How ever the thought of the Libs winning in a big way with Abbott at the wheel scares the pants off me.
And no one wants to see me without pants...


----------



## Bridges (11/8/13)

Lets get this back on topic, Pics of Julia can be funny.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/8/13)

What other country could have a female ranga from Adelaide as PM who's partner is a male hairdresser

I am as proud as **** about that.....


----------



## bum (11/8/13)

Yah, she left us with one of the most robust economies on the PLANET. What a moll.

You guys are morons.


----------



## Bridges (11/8/13)

She also managed to introduce the disability insurance scheme. She did a good job with the economy as I said earlier, despite a hung parliament, her own party constantly trying to shaft her, and generally being patronized and referred to in a condescending manner by all and sundry. She held her head high and carried her self with dignity. I was happier to vote for her than Ruddy. 

I still think that pic of her and beaker is funny, this is the funny pics thread which I was trying to get on topic.

Sorry Bum I'll try to find a picture of a cat that looks like Hitler or something for you.


----------



## bum (11/8/13)

http://www.catsthatlooklikehitler.com/cgi-bin/seigmiaow.pl


----------



## Bridges (11/8/13)

Thanks for saving me the trouble. Saves me doing a search FFS!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/8/13)

Oih....Hitler was ok....the fact that he was a right **** and tried to exterminate a single society unjustifiably should be no reflection on the fact that all he wanted to be was an artist...althought he really was a shit artist which is prob why the germans kicked him out and sent him back to Austria.










Yeah ok....last wine for the night....


----------



## bum (12/8/13)

You're the dumbest **** that ever was.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/8/13)

bum said:


> You're the dumbest **** that ever was.


We should get married


----------



## bum (12/8/13)

Half of half is a quarter, right?

Not interested.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/8/13)

But it could be fun.....Vodka cruisers for the guests.


----------



## Bizier (12/8/13)

Am I invited?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/8/13)

Mate....you can be the celebrant de jour


----------



## Bridges (12/8/13)

Would it look something like this?

I'm thinking the wedding may be a bit average, but the bucks party would be awesome!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/8/13)

Indeed....but the divorce is guarenteed to be a shit fight....


----------



## Mardoo (12/8/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Indeed....but the divorce is guarenteed to be a shit fight....


I think in this whole gay marriage thing they need to account for what happens if two dude brewers get married and then have to fight over who gets the 4V. Indeed, ugly.


----------



## Mardoo (12/8/13)

No further comment...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/8/13)

Mardoo said:


> I think in this whole gay marriage thing they need to account for what happens if two dude brewers get married and then have to fight over who gets the 4V. Indeed, ugly.


not to mention splitting the yeast...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/8/13)

Your honour...our reason for a divorce is irreconcilable differences over yeast treatment....that and the fact he bought home VB


----------



## newguy (12/8/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Your honour...our reason for a divorce is irreconcilable differences over yeast treatment....that and the fact he bought home VB


Vagina Blight? Isn't that what you brought in the cane toads for?


----------



## BadSeed (18/8/13)

From here - http://www.news.com.au/technology/cyber-bullying-against-adults-a-victim8217s-story/story-e6frfro0-1226699354782

Love the caption, tells it like it is.


----------



## BadSeed (18/8/13)




----------



## Dave70 (19/8/13)

http://www.ultimatetop10s.com/top-10-of-the-best-penises-drawn-on-newspapers/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/8/13)

Glad I wasnt at work......GOLD


----------



## djar007 (2/9/13)

For the long drives .


----------



## Bridges (2/9/13)

But some idiot put the steering wheel on the wrong side... Or is that the taps on the right side...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/9/13)

Its so the passenger csn drive whilst you drink


----------



## Mardoo (8/9/13)

I keep telling myself this has to be a photoshop job, but my past life collecting weird old LP's tells me probably not.


----------



## Dave70 (11/9/13)




----------



## Dave70 (11/9/13)

Man, once you get started on Sweet Brown meme's..


----------



## djar007 (8/10/13)

http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzEwLzA0L2I3L3doYXR5b3Vyc3R5LjAyZjM0LmpwZwpwCXRodW1iCTEyMDB4OTYwMD4/4af42b6a/6fe/what-your-style-of-beer-says-about-you-HI-RES.jpg


----------



## dagryll (8/10/13)

A microbrewery on half a barley seed, made by Ukrainian miniaturist Nikolai Syadristy.


----------



## Bridges (8/10/13)

And here's me thinking 20litre batches are too small...


----------



## mckenry (9/10/13)

The tall kid on the left is my brother in law (well, my wifes brother in law really) and the kid on santas knee is his brother. These old photos came out on the weekend at his (the tall kids) 50th.
Doesnt his little brother love Christmas? a bit too excited I think :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave70 (15/10/13)

More than 10 available / 3 sold

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Eros-Fisting-Gel-Ultra-X-500ml-17oz-Lube-Lubricant-Body-Glide-Anal-Gay-Sex-/161009082453?pt=AU_Body_Care&hash=item257ce3a055


----------



## Camo6 (15/10/13)

Hahaha! What a bargain. Ok guys, who bought the other two?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/10/13)

h34r:


----------



## Camo6 (15/10/13)

Hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Bridges (15/10/13)

I wish I could look as awesome as this dude whilst pouring multiple home brews for my lady friend.


----------



## Mardoo (15/10/13)

Yeah, but clearly he knows nothing about getting ladies in the sack if he needs that many 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bridges (15/10/13)

I don't think the beer would be playing any where near as big a role as the shorts in getting that filly to the mounting yard... so to speak.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/10/13)

Dave70 said:


> More than 10 available / 3 sold
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Eros-Fisting-Gel-Ultra-X-500ml-17oz-Lube-Lubricant-Body-Glide-Anal-Gay-Sex-/161009082453?pt=AU_Body_Care&hash=item257ce3a055


Great!

Guess what's going to show up in my wife's Amazon browsing history next time she shops h34r:


----------



## Camo6 (15/10/13)

I'd only worry if she fails to query you about it h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/10/13)

pretty much.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/13)

Dave70 said:


> More than 10 available / 3 sold
> 
> Perfect for keg fistings
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Eros-Fisting-Gel-Ultra-X-500ml-17oz-Lube-Lubricant-Body-Glide-Anal-Gay-Sex-/161009082453?pt=AU_Body_Care&hash=item257ce3a055


----------



## Mardoo (21/10/13)




----------



## philmud (23/12/13)

Made from turkey, or scrotum. I can't tell which...


----------



## warra48 (12/1/14)

Would work for mrs warra.


----------



## Yob (24/1/14)




----------



## daveHQ (24/1/14)




----------



## Dave70 (13/2/14)




----------



## Mardoo (5/3/14)

Noticed this at just the right angle while shopping yesterday. Guy stocking the freezers must have wondered why I was pissing myself laughing while looking at the fish fingers:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/3/14)

Mardoo said:


> Noticed this at just the right angle while shopping yesterday. Guy stocking the freezers must have wondered why I was pissing myself laughing while looking at the fish fingers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Light & SPY - lightly seasoned......

Thats Hilarious


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/3/14)

http://www.whaleoil.co.nz/2014/01/long-ride-home-south-africa/


----------



## yum beer (9/3/14)

That's gold.


----------



## Bridges (9/3/14)

Hey Mardoo I had a similar moment whilst buying a dodgy pie from a servo, lots of happy women in my suburb obviously as they'd sold right out of...


----------



## Mardoo (30/3/14)

http://www.dvice.com/archives/2011/10/we_now_know_why.php


----------



## davedoran (8/4/14)




----------



## menoetes (6/5/14)

*When Radiologists take Selfies...*


----------



## StalkingWilbur (7/5/14)

Sorry if its a repost, I'm new to this thread.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/5/14)




----------



## spog (7/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


>


Seen that before personally,fark what a mess it was.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/5/14)

haha. a good picture to get out at their 21st


----------



## Dave70 (7/5/14)

Thank **** my 18th pre dated phones with cameras..


----------



## spog (7/5/14)

spog said:


> Seen that before personally,fark what a mess it was.


Thank fcuk this pic does not have scratch and sniff attached


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/7/14)




----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/7/14)

Last night on The Project.


----------



## sponge (11/7/14)

That's gold Jerry, GOLD!


----------



## spog (12/7/14)

A penny for her thoughts.


----------



## sponge (28/7/14)

I wasn't sure where to put this, but found it a little amusing whilst I was looking for something completely unrelated.

Gumtree ad


EDIT: Looks like they have been 'sold' since I posted this.


----------



## i-a-n (1/8/14)

sponge said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this, but found it a little amusing whilst I was looking for something completely unrelated.
> 
> Gumtree ad
> 
> ...


Why do all the bargains appear so far from here!


----------



## i-a-n (4/8/14)

.


----------



## Mardoo (4/8/14)

i-a-n said:


> Why do all the bargains appear so far from here!


the current wines in our Bargain Bin at work


----------



## menoetes (5/8/14)




----------



## beercus (11/8/14)

This is me next summer!


----------



## i-a-n (22/8/14)

!


----------



## menoetes (27/8/14)

This cracked me up, the perpetrator may not be an evil genius, but he is funny!

Note: don't worry about reading the article, it doesn't add anything - just look at the pics.


----------



## spog (27/8/14)




----------



## Pogierob (18/1/15)

Somehow I think beersmith is expecting too much from me.


----------



## warra48 (18/1/15)




----------



## Dave70 (23/1/15)

...........


----------



## seamad (23/1/15)

Looks like there may have been a few performance anxiety problems with the right hand bottom row


----------



## Airgead (26/1/15)

Interestingly, that shot is from a site called famez... which is kind of like the Norwegan version of The Onion...

Sadly, I spent about half an hour finding that out.


----------



## spog (13/2/15)




----------



## BottloBill (13/2/15)

Here's one in support of the little guys in the industry


----------



## Kiwimike (14/2/15)




----------



## Bridges (14/2/15)

Happy Valentines!


----------



## TheWiggman (19/2/15)

Hardest I've laughed in ages


----------



## Pogierob (20/2/15)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51FCLocCgyL._SY344_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg


----------



## Dave70 (25/2/15)




----------



## spog (25/2/15)




----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (27/2/15)

Just saw this ripper on Facebook. Was having a laugh and 5yo son wanders over, "that's a pretty cool car dad, look at all those skulls".
So tempted to buy it for him.


----------



## Bribie G (2/3/15)

The Archbishop of York thinks you are a twot.


----------



## DU99 (11/3/15)




----------



## spog (19/3/15)

Somebody at the Supermarket was bored.


----------



## goomboogo (19/3/15)

Translation: Spog was bored at the supermarket.


----------



## Bribie G (22/3/15)

Cmon Hungry Jacks, you know you want to:





edit: that works out to less than $3 .. either it's a very old photo or I should move to the Czech Republic.


----------



## Camo6 (28/3/15)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/15)

There is a crack in the mirror


----------



## mckenry (10/4/15)

Bribie G said:


> Cmon Hungry Jacks, you know you want to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was in the CZ (2005) a Pilsner Urquell in the touristy Wenceslas Square was about A$2. I thought that was good, but if you walked to the lookout above town, with a beautiful view over the city and castle, a pint, in a plastic cup, from a caravan was 15c AUS. I always threatened to move there...


----------



## Mardoo (28/4/15)

So my wife got my daughter a new Hello Kitty toothbrush holder from Japan...







Clearly different cultures are different. Somehow excrement and clean teeth don't go together for me.


----------



## Droopy Brew (5/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> There is a crack in the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should buff right out.


----------



## menoetes (6/5/15)




----------



## Droopy Brew (6/5/15)

True but i did notice the grammatical errors. It took some time but.


----------



## spog (6/5/15)

The first thing I noticed was the ladder in the background ....pigs arse


----------



## mwd (21/5/15)




----------



## spog (21/5/15)

Ooh naughty tee shirt.


----------



## Exile (26/5/15)

Taking home the new fermenter


----------



## mwd (26/5/15)

Definition of a Btard.


----------



## Grott (26/5/15)

http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/monthly_05_2015/post-13525-0-01041300-1432175693.jpg

I assume you took this photo Yob. Does taking a photo of your shadow mean " a shadow of your former selfie"


----------



## spog (26/5/15)

Just be glad it's not a full length photo ,if he was wearing a short Kilt while drooling over those barrels the shadow would reveal some thing shocking.


----------



## Grott (27/5/15)

horrible thought


----------



## sponge (27/5/15)




----------



## sponge (27/5/15)

He's been hiding a miniyob under that kilt the whole time..


----------



## Bridges (27/5/15)




----------



## mwd (29/5/15)

Maybe the richest but claim to fame is ugliest woman in Australia even a Pug is better looking. 

" Hey Jimmy Fat Bastard here get into ma belly"


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/5/15)

If she lost some weight, put on a bit of makeup, she could turn out alright.

Then again,


----------



## spog (29/5/15)

sponge said:


> He's been hiding a miniyob under that kilt the whole time..


How you tell which clan a Scotsman is from ?
Look under his Kilt,if he has a quarter pounder,he's a Mc Donald's .


----------



## Lincoln2 (29/5/15)

.


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/6/15)

Funnily enough Spog, I was just driving and thinking the other day and made this exact connection. 
I think I might write a paper about it-

Pube Equilibrium- The subconsious social bias of facial and vaginal follicle denisty with respect to evolutionary change.


----------



## Bridges (4/6/15)




----------



## menoetes (4/6/15)




----------



## Goose (6/6/15)

this is fair dinkum, how do they get away with it...


----------



## technobabble66 (6/6/15)

This was attached to the pool regulation signs at the resort I stayed in at Phuket. It was on both signs at either end of the (massive) pool, which I thought implied they were believed to be legit CPR instructions by the Thai staff. Too funny


----------



## Whiteferret (6/6/15)

What's wrong with it? it's true.


----------



## goomboogo (6/6/15)

I agree. It's not false advertising. That's if we're talking about the chicken burger and not the CPR instructions.


----------



## Dave70 (9/6/15)

What choo talkin bout, Wollies?


----------



## Bridges (9/6/15)

Bet that bacon is angry too.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/6/15)




----------



## spog (9/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> hqdefault.jpg


Isn't that the fella who had the hot chick in Game of Thrones ? Or is it his cousin.


----------



## mwd (10/6/15)

Dave70 said:


> What choo talkin bout, Wollies?


Only $12.00 Kg in our Woolies this week bought 1.5Kg Like it even better when it's $8.99 a kilo.


----------



## goomboogo (10/6/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Only $12.00 Kg in our Woolies this week bought 1.5Kg Like it even better when it's $8.99 a kilo.


The extra $4.99/kg is for the extra n. It's only one letter but the flavour is completely different.


----------



## Kiwimike (12/6/15)




----------



## Exile (12/6/15)

Taking home the new fermenting fridge









Grabbing some water for tomorrow's brew


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/6/15)

My Dad once told me, while drinking from his glass of wisdom that women are strange cattle that never forget, before we were married I can remember telling her that Korean women were among the hottest on the planet, and since then every time I have mentioned Korea for a holiday there has always been an excuse not to go there usually relating to Kim Jong Un this round it was the MERS outbreak.


----------



## spog (16/6/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> My Dad once told me, while drinking from his glass of wisdom that women are strange cattle that never forget, before we were married I can remember telling her that Korean women were among the hottest on the planet, and since then every time I have mentioned Korea for a holiday there has always been an excuse not to go there usually relating to Kim Jong Un this round it was the MERS outbreak.


Miserable bunch,they all hate the groom they're all hiding their smiles.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/6/15)

I think most of the women in the picture would be wise to keep the masks on when the cake is served.


----------



## Grott (17/6/15)

Who farted? The lady at the back with no mask on?


----------



## Droopy Brew (17/6/15)

I like the couple behind the B&G. "You forgot your mask honey- here take my hand."


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/6/15)

I assumed he was getting cupcaked


----------



## Dave70 (17/6/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


>


Blowjobs.

Just Say No.


----------



## spog (17/6/15)

grott said:


> Who farted? The lady at the back with no mask on?


Yep, that'll be skunk arse Nakajima,can't take it any where.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/6/15)

Jocks vs Nerds----

Michael Jordan having "retired," with $40 million in endorsements, makes $178,100 a day, working or not.

If he sleeps 7 hours a night, he makes $52,000 every night while visions of sugarplums dance in his head.

If he goes to see a movie, it'll cost him $7.00, but he'll make $18,550 while he's there.

If he decides to have a 5-minute egg, he'll make $618 while boiling it.

He makes $7,415/hr more than minimum wage.

He'll make $3,710 while watching each episode of Friends.

If he wanted to save up for a new Acura NSX ($90,000) it would take him a whole 12 hours.

If someone were to hand him his salary and endorsement money, they would have to do it at the rate of $2.00 every second.

He'll probably pay around $200 for a nice round of golf, but will be reimbursed $33,390 for that round.

Assuming he puts the federal maximum of 15% of his income into a tax deferred account (401k), his contributions will hit the federal cap of $9500 at 8:30 a.m. on January 1st.

If you were given a penny for every 10 dollars he made, you'd be living comfortably at $65,000 a year.

He'll make about $19.60 while watching the 100 meter dash in the Olympics, and about $15,600 during the Boston Marathon.

While the common person is spending about $20 for a meal in his trendy Chicago restaurant, he'll pull in about $5600.

This year, he'll make more than twice as much as all U.S. past presidents for all of their terms combined. Amazing isn't it?

However...
If Jordan saves 100% of his income for the next 450 years, he'll still have less than Bill Gates has today.

$$$ Game over. Nerd wins.


----------



## Exile (19/6/15)

Looks like my Dentist


----------



## spog (19/6/15)

Nuff said.


----------



## BottloBill (3/7/15)

Scratches head :blink:


----------



## Dave70 (7/7/15)




----------



## mckenry (7/7/15)

I know a few here have tatts, but...... would you?


----------



## mckenry (7/7/15)

Bar stool shoes ! Only for women, or mayyyybe not....


----------



## Mardoo (10/7/15)

Dayum, now that's one SEXY fitting. Marine skin fitting for centre draining mash tun.




From Whitworth's Marine. Best price I found, not including shipping.


----------



## BottloBill (18/7/15)

Mardoo said:


> Dayum, now that's one SEXY fitting. Marine skin fitting for centre draining mash tun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, I have a whitworth store in Newcastle and have been looking for something along these lines exactly.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/7/15)

Bulk buy


----------



## fraser_john (24/7/15)

Next washing machine has to be a Whirlpool


----------



## spog (24/7/15)

The thread you posted wont open,but let me guess , in typical marketing a woman is happy to be doing the washing ?


----------



## Dave70 (28/7/15)

Hey babe, next time we're on holidays, lets flush debris from our bodily orifices with saline solution..


----------



## Mardoo (28/7/15)

I'm in.


----------



## menoetes (28/7/15)

I love how they try to sexy it up with the pic on the label, like it's a couples activity rather than something I'm just happy I don't have to deal with.


----------



## Grott (28/7/15)

The length of the hose in the pic worries me, is that so you can clean the back of your teeth?? :blink:


----------



## technobabble66 (28/7/15)

Maybe so you can sit in the lounge room watching tv while draining into the loo?


----------



## spog (28/7/15)

Mardoo said:


> I'm in.


But only for moment.


----------



## spog (28/7/15)

grott said:


> The length of the hose in the pic worries me, is that so you can clean the back of your teeth?? :blink:


Siphon hose ?


----------



## Pogierob (3/8/15)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154066382198448&set=a.462483403447.246650.626403447&type=1&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## Bribie G (9/8/15)

remember the good old days when everyone socialised and weren't constantly on their phones?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/8/15)




----------



## Dave70 (20/8/15)

Bribie G said:


> remember the good old days when everyone socialised and weren't constantly on their phones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm tipping by the look on the commuters faces they're reading about the growing political influence of the temperance movement.


----------



## Grott (21/8/15)

Wasn't that the days when men would give their seat to a woman standing up? The pic been doctor-ed1



Bribie G said:


> remember the good old days when everyone socialised and weren't constantly on their phones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mardoo (21/8/15)

I think the blonde's look says not


----------



## Dave70 (21/8/15)

New from Mattel.. 

http://www.bedroomjoys.com/uploaded/thumbnails/****-my-blonde-face_14296_700x700.jpg


----------



## real_beer (21/8/15)

Seems like the worlds becoming a Pedophiles paradise these days, it looks like the face of a of an eight year old. If I caught someone ******* that I'd shoot em' on the spot.


----------



## Grott (21/8/15)

Does it come (excuse the pun) with steak knives? and there's more.....


----------



## Dave70 (21/8/15)

grott said:


> Does it come (excuse the pun) with steak knives? and there's more.....


Just the cleaning kit. Probably worth it but..


----------



## Camo6 (21/8/15)

Perhaps another addition to the 'Alternative uses for Starsan' thread?


----------



## spog (21/8/15)

Looks like Barbie is trying to reinvent herself,I betcha Ken is pissed off.


----------



## Dave70 (21/8/15)

spog said:


> Looks like Barbie is trying to reinvent herself,I betcha Ken is pissed off.


Barbies a red blooded women with the regular desires. Lets face it. In the end, Ken just had to face the fact that he didn't have a cock.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (21/8/15)

Dave70 said:


> Barbies a red blooded women with the regular desires. Lets face it. In the end, Ken just had to face the fact that he didn't have a cock.


Steady on there fella....


----------



## Danwood (21/8/15)

We're all assuming/hoping that's an interwebs pic you posted there, Dave.


----------



## spog (21/8/15)

Dave70 said:


> Barbies a red blooded women with the regular desires. Lets face it. In the end, Ken just had to face the fact that he didn't have a cock.


Like I said, Ken must be pissed off.
Actually he is , look at his hands he's getting ready to strangle the little tramp.


----------



## goomboogo (22/8/15)

Dave70 said:


> New from Mattel..
> 
> http://www.bedroomjoys.com/uploaded/thumbnails/****-my-blonde-face_14296_700x700.jpg


The most disturbing thing is that it has real hair. Imagine finding out the hair you donated to help make wigs for people undergoing chemotherapy ended up on a cock-sucking rubber head for lonely men.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/8/15)

I have a little Satnav,
It sits there in my car
A Satnav is a driver's friend,
it tells you where you are. 

I have a little Satnav,
I've had it most of my life
It's better than the normal ones,
My Satnav is my wife. 

It gives me full instructions,
Especially how to drive
"It's sixty miles an hour", it says,
"You're doing sixty five". 

It tells me when to stop and start,
And when to use the brake
And tells me that it's never ever,
Safe to overtake. 

It tells me when a light is red,
And when it goes to green
It seems to know instinctively,
Just when to intervene. 
It lists the vehicles just in front,
And all those to the rear
And taking this into account,
It specifies my gear. 

I'm sure no other driver,
Has so helpful a device
For when we leave and lock the car,
It still gives its advice.
It fills me up with counseling,
Each journey's pretty fraught
So why don't I exchange it,
And get a quieter sort? 

Ah well, you see, it cleans the house,
Makes sure I'm properly fed
It washes all my shirts and things,
And keeps me warm in bed!
Despite all these advantages,
And my tendency to scoff,
I only wish that now and then,
I could turn the bugger off.


----------



## real_beer (23/8/15)

:lol: Amen!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/8/15)




----------



## Dave70 (31/8/15)

goomboogo said:


> The most disturbing thing is that it has real hair. Imagine finding out the hair you donated to help make wigs for people undergoing chemotherapy ended up on a cock-sucking rubber head for lonely men.


I actually never noticed that feature. Nor the blinking eyes. Thats would kind of creep me out if I'm honest. Have to blindfold it. Or dig them out.


----------



## RobW (2/9/15)

[SIZE=24pt][/SIZE]


----------



## Exile (3/9/15)




----------



## Lincoln2 (3/9/15)

I went to log in the other day and this is what I found. For your information: a) I don't think I'd enjoy detox, and b: I know a bloke who married a Russian woman and she stabbed him in the chest six times with a carving knife - he damn near died. But I do like bikes.


----------



## Dave70 (4/9/15)

C'mon now. We all know those ads are directly related to your browsing history..


----------



## mckenry (4/9/15)

'Typo' and incorrect use of comma's. Wont regret that past 'dicision'....


----------



## Lemon (4/9/15)

Gotta love those tattoos that you can't read yourself. I am constantly amused by women who have their children's names, etc. tattooed on the back of their necks


----------



## Dave70 (4/9/15)

Lemon said:


> Gotta love those tattoos that you can't read yourself. I am constantly amused by women who have their children's names, etc. tattooed on the back of their necks


Round where I use to live, it would have been more helpful for the mother to get the actual child _and _farthers name tattooed on her neck.


----------



## Exile (4/9/15)

Had to post this one up


----------



## Lincoln2 (4/9/15)

Dave70 said:


> C'mon now. We all know those ads are directly related to your browsing history..


I enjoy retox with hot, red-headed, slim, Scientologist women. But I do have a poofy bike. I'll post pics soon. So 1 out of 3 don't cut it, according to Meatloaf.


----------



## spog (4/9/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> I enjoy retox with hot, red-headed, slim, Scientologist women. But I do have a poofy bike. I'll post pics soon. So 1 out of 3 don't cut it, according to Meatloaf.


It's 2 out of 3 ain't bad, ha ha your stuffed.


----------



## Lemon (4/9/15)

Let's not forget the unrecognised genius from Tasmania, with his children's names and birthdays tattooed on his arms, girls on one boys on the other.


----------



## manticle (4/9/15)

mckenry said:


> 'Typo' and incorrect use of comma's. Wont regret that past 'dicision'....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never get a plural tattooed on yourself mate, lest a stray comma somehow worm its way in.
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTKqvlsRU9_m4S75qQN4tSiAzkb5DB_zLWvwIT8rbKN4qJU6azcAs7nwAgp


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/9/15)

Then there is the Geelong supporter when on holiday in Thailand decided to get a tattoo, so wrote it down for the tattooist.

Right arm Geelong Premiers 2007.

Left arm Geelong Runners Up 2008

And that is exactly what was tattooed on to his arms :lol:


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (5/9/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Then there is the Geelong supporter when on holiday in Thailand decided to get a tattoo, so wrote it down for the tattooist.
> 
> Right arm Geelong Premiers 2007.
> 
> ...


Night Premiers and 'Gay' Premiers...presumably the happy, carefree meaning of gay.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/9/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Night Premiers and 'Gay' Premiers...presumably the happy, carefree meaning of gay.


That,s him. :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/9/15)




----------



## Exile (12/9/15)

arrrrhhh shitttt


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/9/15)

Yum, eisbock!


----------



## real_beer (13/9/15)




----------



## warra48 (30/10/15)

Where else but in Holland is it part of their ritual to vacuum the footpath in front of their house?


----------



## Dave70 (30/10/15)

She could have swept it into the gutter, or blown it out onto the road. Instead she decided to take ownership of the dirt and deal with it on her own terms. 
What a great metaphor for community spirit and local pride. 







Alternatively she could the neighborhood fruitcake who shouts at cars to stop driving through her living room.


----------



## Yob (5/2/16)

NSFW

ermpowered

ed: there is a video toward the bottom.. 10 reasons to...


----------



## Grott (5/2/16)

Now there's a movie in that?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/2/16)

grott said:


> Now there's a movie in that?


Is it a movie about when a plumber turn up to fix her pipes...?


----------



## Dave70 (5/2/16)

I'm sorry, perhaps its a cultural thing, but for me there's simply no way to make a woman - well fit as she is - with an object dangling from her vagina on a string look attractive. 






That's reminds me, ever done that thing where you get a wet towel and...ah, never mind..


----------



## Dave70 (5/2/16)

grott said:


> Now there's a movie in that?


Got a link?


----------



## Mardoo (5/2/16)

You know, moving kegs that way could really save her back.


----------



## Dave70 (5/2/16)

Or growlers.


----------



## Mardoo (5/2/16)

While we're on the WTF train:

http://youtu.be/v7skKDEsCC0

There are over 1400 of these :huh:


----------



## sponge (5/2/16)

Mardoo said:


> While we're on the WTF train:
> 
> http://youtu.be/v7skKDEsCC0
> 
> There are over 1400 of these :huh:


How did I just skim through that expecting to see something else the whole time?


----------



## Mardoo (5/2/16)

I kind of liked the dancing Elsa's with the fish and chocolate eggs.

Supposedly it's a British family. I never realised the Brits were so heavy into family acid trips.


----------



## Dave70 (9/2/16)

All Blacks big unit, 6' 8" 115 kg lock Sam Whitelock shaking hands with 5' 9"NZ PM John Key. Dunno his weight. 
Not shopped, just a 16mm lens apparently at clever angle.


----------



## Droopy Brew (9/2/16)

Dave70 said:


> I'm sorry, perhaps its a cultural thing, but for me there's simply no way to make a woman - well fit as she is - with an object dangling from her vagina on a string look attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember a former workplace where we had the WPLO or World Penis Lifting Organisation.
New 'members' had to start off with a wet hanky and gradually work their way through the ranks. I think the wet towel was about level 6.
It was claimed the president of the WPLO once hoisted a 2.5hp paddle wheel motor and gearbox however I cannot confirm this.


----------



## WarmerBeer (9/2/16)

Dave70 said:


> _“Good Morning!" said Bilbo, and he meant it. The sun was shining, and the grass was very green. But Gandalf looked at him from under long bushy eyebrows that stuck out further than the brim of his shady hat."_​


----------



## Dave70 (10/2/16)

I thought for a moment there was a nasty eczema problem with a some of the players, then realized its probably the glue from the athletic tape.


----------



## Dave70 (12/2/16)

The only photo of a Concorde flying at Mach 2 taken by Adrian Meredith from an RAF Tornado attack fighter over the Irish Sea in April 1985.
Pretty cool.


----------



## Airgead (12/2/16)

Did you know that Boeing expected the passenger variation of the 747 to be obsolete within a few years of release (1970) because they thought that supersonic passenger transport would be the norm within a few years. All 747s (the early ones anyway) were designed to be easily retrofitted to a cargo carrier. The raised cockpit and upper deck were to allow a nose door for cargo loading.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/2/16)

Was reading the Lancaster Bomber just turned 75 years of age, and was surprised to read the average age of the crews was 22 years of age, hard to believe.


----------



## Dave70 (12/2/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Was reading the Lancaster Bomber just turned 75 years of age, and was surprised to read the average age of the crews was 22 years of age, hard to believe.


Yep. 
Grandfather was 21 when their Liberator was shot down by zee Germans off the island of Ushant on D-Day + 2.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/16)

Ran the same engines as the Spitefires.

I remember the one at the War Memorial in Canberra. "G for George". Must have been a load of fun flying them. No heaters,... no creature comforts...nothing


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (13/2/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ran the same engines as the Spitefires.
> 
> I remember the one at the War Memorial in Canberra.* "G for George".* Must have been a load of fun flying them. No heaters,... no creature comforts...nothing


G for George came to my mind too...it's a great exhibit.
I'm sure the video that accompanies it makes some reference to the extremely brief life expectancy of bomber crews in WW2.

https://www.awm.gov.au/collection/RELAWM31788/


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/2/16)




----------



## spog (13/2/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ran the same engines as the Spitefires.
> 
> I remember the one at the War Memorial in Canberra. "G for George". Must have been a load of fun flying them. No heaters,... no creature comforts...nothing


Did you try to squeeze into the tail gun turret that is on display there ?
Fkn tiny,and the gunner couldn't sit he had to kneel for the entire flight 8 + hrs,tough blokes no doubt.


----------



## Dave70 (15/2/16)




----------



## warra48 (15/2/16)




----------



## RobW (25/2/16)

I knew drug dealers drive black Beemers but it looks like lupulin suppliers use Volkswagens


----------



## sponge (25/2/16)

Probably full of syringes as well..


----------



## warra48 (25/2/16)

Careful there now, I happen to drive a VW...
:beerbang: :super:


----------



## Dave70 (8/4/16)




----------



## warra48 (7/5/16)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/5/16)




----------



## warra48 (24/5/16)

Another reason real brewers eat meat !


----------



## spog (7/6/16)




----------



## Dave70 (29/6/16)




----------



## Airgead (29/6/16)

OH&S gone mad!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/7/16)




----------



## Camo6 (12/7/16)

Gotta love Larson. This is one of my favourites:


----------



## peteru (25/7/16)

Just stumbled onto this picture from one of my beer-holidays...


----------



## mckenry (12/10/16)

So who's the brewer / devil worshiper?


----------



## Exile (12/10/16)




----------



## warra48 (16/10/16)

I'm truly humbled by the honesty of the authorities, and how keen they are to give me some money.


----------



## spog (16/10/16)

warra48 said:


> I'm truly humbled by the honesty of the authorities, and how keen they are to give me some money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your buying and what and what a night it will be.!


----------



## spog (16/10/16)

Exile said:


> permit.jpg


The local Police here "arrested" 3 clowns near a public park just up the road from me yesterday, fark it doesn't take long for dimwits to mimic other dimwits. I'll bet they aren't laughing now.


----------



## Exile (17/10/16)




----------



## Barge (6/11/16)

I guess they think that kit twang is intentional


----------



## Exile (12/11/16)




----------



## Exile (12/11/16)




----------



## spog (13/11/16)

That's really baad.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/12/16)




----------



## spog (8/12/16)

Or suffocate from the deployment of twin airbags.


----------



## Dave70 (14/12/16)

I thought a customer was taking the piss when he gave me the address for a job this morning. Nope. Thats whats its called alright.
Personally I'd rather be known as an Iron Knob man.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/12/16)

Pig Farm?


----------



## spog (14/12/16)

Here's one for Dave 70.

.

Ummm, two actually [emoji41]


----------



## nosco (24/12/16)

Help the Tatura Hotel

https://youtu.be/GCFqmskh0oI


----------



## technobabble66 (25/12/16)

One of my birthday cards yesterday. Had a quick chuckle [emoji1]


----------



## nosco (25/12/16)

36 days of elves

https://youtu.be/6iZLSdBYIVA


----------



## Exile (28/12/16)

Don't you just love Christmas family pictures


----------



## Bridges (1/1/17)

Interesting yes, funny no, odd yes only in the sense she can get away with it.


----------



## goomboogo (1/1/17)

^ And that was before she was in cabinet. Now, as a cabinet minister, the expenses tab will be even higher. Although, she said she can empathise with poor people as she didn't have much money when Daddy paid for her to backpack around Europe for 3 years. She could be the central character in a sequal to 'Grapes of Wrath'.

In saying that, she is no different to any other MP taking advantage of the very gernerous benefits afforded to them under the existing rules.


----------



## Mardoo (1/1/17)

Must…resist…


----------



## goomboogo (1/1/17)

Mardoo said:


> Must…resist…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an abomination. Everyone knows ass toffee should be made of nothing but sugar, water and ass. Artificial sweetners and ass are a terrible flavour combination. You'd be better off just eating the ass.


----------



## technobabble66 (2/1/17)

A pale shadow of sugared ass toffee. 

In the words of Cocko, 
"Aah, that sweet, sweet ass."


----------



## WarmerBeer (2/1/17)

technobabble66 said:


> In the words of Cocko,
> "Aah, that sweet, sweet ass."


Hey, whatever happened to "What happens at Case Swap, stays at Case Swap"?


----------



## spog (6/1/17)

Snapped this one in the Metro in Montreal today as I thought it was out there.
Wasn't until I put my glasses on while uploading it here that I realised it's an adult wham bam thank you ma'am site.
It's on the wall in a Metro station FFS. Then I remembered we were in Montreal a French speaking ( who fuckn cares) state/ province, like France if you're offended tell someone how cares.
I Googled some tourist attractions today and along side on the same page up popped ads for Ashley Madison, bouncing boobs galore, whoa wouldn't get away with it in Aus but fargin noice all the same as my better half saw it as well.
Noice beer and bouncing boobs....guess who's in heaven?


----------



## mofox1 (21/1/17)

It's like someone's porn name, except instead of fav colour and first pets name, it's an obscure herb and pick a crappy weather condition.
View attachment 94709


FYI, I didn't buy a case of the stuff... Must have come from a mixed case of stuff at some point... promise!


----------



## good4whatAlesU (30/1/17)

.


----------



## mofox1 (1/2/17)

mofox1 said:


> It's like someone's porn name, except instead of fav colour and first pets name, it's an obscure herb and pick a crappy weather condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belated realising that this would have made a lot more sense if the picture actually was there ... it was a carton from Heather Mist Scotch Whiskey.


----------



## technobabble66 (1/2/17)

mofox1 said:


> Belated realising that this would have made a lot more sense if the picture actually was there ... it was a carton from Heather Mist Scotch Whiskey.


True. But it's still not showing up. So not much improvement yet :unsure:


----------



## Mardoo (1/2/17)

I am now less confused.


----------



## mofox1 (1/2/17)

technobabble66 said:


> True. But it's still not showing up. So not much improvement yet :unsure:


Apparently I couldn't internet that day.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (11/2/17)

.


----------



## RobW (13/2/17)

Beer Cooler/BBQ


----------



## Airgead (13/2/17)

I can see a slight problem when the melting ice in the beer cooler flushes your bbq away...


----------



## Dave70 (17/3/17)

I found this tucked away in a little package I received from China the other day. When was the last time you had a plea for positive feedback intertwined with a brief lesson in Chinese mythology? 
Five star!!


----------



## Goose (31/3/17)




----------



## Dave70 (27/4/17)




----------



## ein stein (30/4/17)

meme


----------



## Dave70 (1/5/17)

Gangnam style?
I'll take my chances with the ******* nukes..


----------



## Bridges (3/5/17)




----------



## Mardoo (24/5/17)

Spike Lee's _Do the Right Thing,_ 1989, one year after Brooklyn Brewery opened. There's actually a page about this scene on the BB webpage.


----------



## BJB (25/5/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Was reading the Lancaster Bomber just turned 75 years of age, and was surprised to read the average age of the crews was 22 years of age, hard to believe.



My grandfather was a rear tail gunner, first mission over Germany. Never heard of again.


----------



## GregMeady (25/5/17)




----------



## Bridges (27/5/17)




----------



## Dave70 (19/6/17)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/6/17)




----------



## Dave70 (30/6/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> View attachment 106669



Get fucked..

That _is_ actually a real book..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/6/17)

Paddy must be getting a lot of sleepless nights over his choice for a title, makes it look like a work of fiction instead of an autobiography.


----------



## Dave70 (30/6/17)

Had a read of a few reviews. Seems to be not ironically titled at all. Seems also we're still electing workplace sociopath, megalomaniac control freaks to govern us.
Nothing to see here.


----------



## goomboogo (30/6/17)

'Born to Waffle' didn't test well with the focus groups. Likewise, 'Let's All Live in 1950's Britain' was cast aside in favour of 'Battlelines'.


----------



## RobW (6/7/17)




----------



## GregMeady (1/8/17)




----------



## Stouter (16/8/17)

Foozebook page I stumbled across. There's some absolute pearlers in their post which read like a Roy and H.G script.


----------



## Stouter (31/8/17)




----------



## Mardoo (1/9/17)

Mmmmmm, X-Rated Whiff....


----------



## Stouter (1/9/17)

I'll have a Knackered Nun thank you barman.


----------



## peteru (1/9/17)

I'm doing rather well: Flaming-Hot Lover


----------



## good4whatAlesU (1/9/17)

X-Rated Nun. 

That could be an interesting beer.


----------



## Brewnicorn (1/9/17)

Hunky Underpants... pass. Haha


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/9/17)

Royal Badger, now that's got to be an IPA.


----------



## GregMeady (1/9/17)

Foul-Mouthed Crackpot


----------



## technobabble66 (7/9/17)




----------



## Stouter (16/9/17)

Kim's new kegging set up, it's the bomb!
He's been fooling everyone, he just likes his homebrew.


----------



## GregMeady (17/9/17)




----------



## GregMeady (27/10/17)




----------



## GregMeady (31/10/17)




----------



## Yuz (1/11/17)

Never give up, as they say...


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (22/11/17)




----------



## GregMeady (5/12/17)




----------



## GregMeady (11/12/17)




----------



## Batz (15/12/17)




----------



## evoo4u (15/12/17)

Here's a photo I took at the Clonmel racecourse in the Republic of Ireland, during their big steeplechase meet of 2016. Now I can't for the life of me work out the full wording on the sign. Any ideas?


----------



## Grott (15/12/17)

“Please do not bring glasses on the balcony”.
I reckon.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/12/17)

Probably another sign behind the guy in the black coat saying "No Mobile Phones"


----------



## evoo4u (15/12/17)

Yeah - Looking again, I reckon you're spot on. I was thinking along the lines of "not hurling glasses off the balcony" etc. Whatever, Paddy and Mick didn't see the sign...


----------



## Grott (26/12/17)

I knew I drank to much.


----------



## Mardoo (26/12/17)

@Grott you’re the first feline home brewer I’ve met. Don’t get stuck in your airlock!


----------



## GregMeady (13/1/18)




----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/1/18)

I like it more because they got the spelling right! ^


----------



## Lager Bloke (26/3/18)

don't know if this should be in this thread or gummtree finds?


----------



## Lager Bloke (27/3/18)




----------



## Nullnvoid (17/10/18)

Didn't realise Admin was in Australia!


----------



## pbrosnan (17/10/18)

Some good old misogyny here.


----------



## Redreuben (22/10/18)




----------

